# newbie bittet um Hilfe bei samba



## dasher08 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo und Guten Abend !
Ich habe zum ersten Mal einen  Debian Linux Server aufgebaut.Nun habe ich Probleme mit den Samba Freigaben. Habe die smb.conf zunächst mit dem Editor bearbeitet und es dann mit swat versucht.In den home Verzeichnissen geht alles.Nur auf die zwei angelegten share Verzeichnisse habe ich nur Lese-Zugriff. Mir fehlt einfach das Wissen um den Fehler zu finden und ich schon wie verrückt gegoogelt. Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen?

gruß dasher08


[global]
	workgroup = MSHEIMNETZ
	server string = %h server
	obey pam restrictions = Yes
	passdb backend = tdbsam
	passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
	passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .
	syslog = 0
	log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
	max log size = 1000
	dns proxy = No
	panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d
	invalid users = root

[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	valid users = %S
	write list = %S
	create mask = 0700
	directory mask = 0700
	browseable = No

[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/spool/samba
	create mask = 0700
	printable = Yes
	browseable = No

[print$]
	comment = Printer Drivers
	path = /var/lib/samba/printers

[share_1]
	comment = Daten
	path = /home/Lager/Daten
	read only = No
	create mask = 0770
	directory mask = 0770

[share_2]
	comment = media
	path = /home/Lager/media
	read only = No
	create mask = 0770
	directory mask = 0770


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Juni 2007)

Doofe Frage, aber die stimmen die Berechtigungen im Dateisystem? Also, kann der User, unter dem samba läuft, auf die besagten Ordner zugreifen/schreiben?
Und was sagen die Log-Dateien?

Ich weiß nicht ob es möglicherweise daran liegt, aber ich hatte bei meinen Freigabe-Einträgen immer noch eine 


> writeable       = yes



Zeile.

Gruß, Helmut


----------



## the rusher (26. Juni 2007)

Wie ist den der Zugriff definiert?

Einfach mal in der globals-Sektion 'security=share' setzen und in den beiden Freigaben 'public=yes'.


----------



## zeroize (26. Juni 2007)

Da ich mich persönlich noch nicht so intensiv mit Samba auseinander gesetzt habe, kann ich dir leider nicht direkt bei deinem Problem helfen. Trotzdem möchte ich auf folgendes OpenBook von O'Reillys Homepage verweisen http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/samba2ger/ - ein ziemlich gutes und umfangreiches Buch mit guten Step-by-Step Anleitungen.
Das bisschen was ich über Samba weiß, hab ich aus diesem Buch ;-).


----------



## Deletemaster (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo, wichtig ist:
Wahrscheinlich wurden die share_verzeichnisse als root angelegt!
das heißt Zugriffe auf die Verzeichnisse müssen der jeweiligen Gruppe gestattet werden:
chown -R root:users share1/ (ändert den Eigentümer root in users)
chmod -R 777 share1/ (ändert die Schreibrechte auf: Besitzer darf alles, Gruppe darf alles, der Rest darf alles (lesen,schreiben, ausführen, löschen)

evtl. in der smb.conf erweitern:
valid users = user1, user2 (müssen als smbuser angelegt und enabled sein)
smbpasswd -a user1
(Enter password....)
smbpasswd -e user1
user1 enabled
/etc/init.d/smb restart
/etc/init.d/nmb restart

PS: um mich nicht anmelden zu müssen habe ich ein login-script auf dem windows rechner login.bat (im Autostart)
net use Z: \\SERVERNAME\share1 Passwort /user:user1 /persistent:no
damit wird beim win-rechner-start automatisch das Laufwerk Z: als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden. (Ohne Benutzername und Passwort)

Gib mal bescheid, ob's t


----------



## dasher08 (11. Juli 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten,
habe es damit hin bekommen. Für mich ist das alles noch "Neuland", aber ich lerne jeden Tag dazu. Der Befehl chown ist mir klar, aber was bedeutet  -R dabei? Hab ich nicht benutzt und ging trotzdem. Was das Einbinden der Netzlaufwerke betrifft, habe ich nur einmal die Laufwerke aus dem Netzwerkordner in den Arbeitsplatz gezogen, das Passwort eingegeben und seitdem geht das automatisch. Ich habe mir jetzt auf meinem XP-Rechner auch noch Debian Etch installiert.Finde Debian einfach gut. Kriege nur das mit dem Nvidia-Treiber nicht hin, obwohl ich schon Stunden damit verbracht habe. Kann mir da auch einer helfen? Wen ja, schreibe ich natürlich genau, was ich nicht auf die Reihe kriege.
gruß und danke
dasher08


----------



## Deletemaster (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das_ *-R*_, bedeutet: *Rekursiv*
Die Rechtezuweisung für das Verzeichnis *share1* mit allen Unterverzeichnissen, es können also Verzeichnisse angelegt werden,in dem wiederum Dateien. Die Berechtigungen werden vom share1 vererbt.


----------



## dasher08 (11. Juli 2007)

moin, moin
Okay, das ist mir soweit klar. Das wird ja dann wohl auch für andere Befehle, wie z.B. "chmod" gelten, oder? Bei den Samba Freigaben blicke ich noch nicht so richtig durch. Ist es nicht das Gleiche wenn ich angebe : only read =no oder writable =yes ? Ich habe schon etliche Beispiele für Samba conf Dateien gefunden, alle sind irgendwie unterschiedlich. Gibt es eine Anleitung, die mal alle möglichen Einträge (mögl. auf deutsch) beschreibt?
Nochmal zum Einbinden von Netzlauferken/Partionen: Klappt bei Windows alles ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich ja auch noch debian etch installiert und möchte diese Laufwerke auch dort nutzen. Habe also die Partionen hda6 und sda5(sind beide Ntfs) gemountet und in der fstab eingetragen. Geht auch alles, nur bei jedem Neustart sind sie wieder "unmounted". Was muss ich in die fstab schreiben, damit das automatisch geht?
gruß dasher08


----------



## the rusher (19. Juli 2007)

Ne gute Online-Anleitung habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, doch ich kann dir das Buch 'Samba-Kurz und gut' von O'Reilly empfehlen (ist nicht teuer). ALLE eigenschaften werden werden beschrieben inkl. Synonyme.

Poste mal deine /etc/fstab, normalerweise werden die Laufwerke dort automatisch gemountet, wenn nicht, stimmt etwas mit den Parametern nicht.

gruss rusher


----------

